# HELP ME RAISE ANARCHY!!!



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

Are there any rules you want changed?! This thread is specifically about this rule! (Posted on the "Looking for" thread in Villager Trading Plaza:
"Please keep in mind that posting outside this thread is NOT ALLOWED and will result in your thread being deleted and the user being warned for continued ignoring of the rule.'


This is the most stupid rule. *NO!!* I'd like to know how many people made deals with _that_ thread . I'm requesting the thread to be stopped!, and new threads to be made- with a new prefix of "Looking for" . Who ever is with me, COMMENT!!!! 

If we get enough people, they're going to have to change it! _There's no good reason_ to have one giant mess of a board for everyone! *We all should be able to have our own threads without our TBT bells being stolen by the authority! Without our boards being deleted without our consent! Without our rights being taken away! **TOGETHER WE CAN MAKE A DIFFERENCE! TOGETHER- WE CAN RULEEE!!!!!!!*

We are all susceptible to being robbed! Having a "Looking for" prefix & threads would not be bad! It would be beneficial! We could see who wants the moving villager more easily! Therefore more trading would be accomplished!

Message to mods, and anyone who wants to report this post:
If you're a fancy-pants authority and even _-think-_ about deleting this thread, remember- I, live in America. Which is a free country, and I have the right to rise against. I don't know about other countries, but I'm sure they are also free. AND, I have this whole message saved- and if it's deleted, I can just make the same thread  AND if I'm suspended- I can certainly make a new account . DO NOT TREAT ME LIKE A PEASANT. I AM A HUMAN. I WILL NOT SUBJECT TO YOUR NONSENSE AND BULLYING WAYS. I STAND FOR FREEDOM! DO NOT KEEP US LOCKED INSIDE OF A TINY CAGE WITH SENSELESS RULES! YOUR RULES- ARE DENIED . Consider yourself told .


----------



## Farobi (Feb 19, 2014)

I agree let's start a revolution by giving me TBT bells!!!


----------



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

Farobi said:


> I agree let's start a revolution by giving me TBT bells!!!



Me? Haha, or TBT? Because TBT should give back the bells they stole . I could have 20 more bells right now,


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2014)

As a fellow American this thread is so laughable, like I don't even get where to begin here. I see no reason to change up the way things are being done now unless there's something so unbelievably broken with it. "Looking For" would just flood the board of people looking for the Marshals and Julians, no actual trading would be done.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

After reading this through, my thoughts are: lol this is a joke


----------



## BungoTheElf (Feb 19, 2014)

Won't it get kinda spammy with 100+ lf marshal/merengue/julian threads tho js

Doesn't jub|jer have to pay for this site with his own money U: tbt bells are great though


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 19, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Won't it get kinda spammy with 100+ lf marshal/merengue/julian threads tho js
> 
> Doesn't jub have to pay for this site with his own money U: tbt bells are great though



Actually Jer does (though Jubs might help idk). But yeah.


----------



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

Tom said:


> As a fellow American this thread is so laughable, like I don't even get where to begin here. I see no reason to change up the way things are being done now unless there's something so unbelievably broken with it. "Looking For" would just flood the board of people looking for the Marshals and Julians, no actual trading would be done.



I see you are not  a supporter! Whatev's! It *is* broken! We are all susceptible to being robbed! Having a "Looking for" prefix & threads would not be bad! It would be beneficial! We could see who wants the moving villager more easily! Therefore *more *trading would be accomplished!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> After reading this through, my thoughts are: lol this is a joke



No, it is not . I am 100% serious .

- - - Post Merge - - -



lynn105 said:


> Won't it get kinda spammy with 100+ lf marshal/merengue/julian threads tho js
> 
> Doesn't jub have to pay for this site with his own money U: tbt bells are great though



Maybe, but that's easier to see then .  And thats 12 TBT bells for everyone who made the threads .


----------



## Blu Rose (Feb 19, 2014)

Epic

Propaganda.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 19, 2014)

proddc said:


> Message to mods, and anyone who wants to report this post:
> If you're a fancy-pants authority and even _-think-_ about deleting this thread, remember- *I, live in America. Which is a free country*, and I have the right to rise against. I don't know about other countries, but I'm sure they are also free. AND, I have this whole message saved- and if it's deleted, I can just make the same thread  AND if I'm suspended- I can certainly make a new account . DO NOT TREAT ME LIKE A PEASANT. I AM A HUMAN. I WILL NOT SUBJECT TO YOUR NONSENSE AND BULLYING WAYS. I STAND FOR FREEDOM! DO NOT KEEP US LOCKED INSIDE OF A TINY CAGE WITH SENSELESS RULES! YOUR RULES- ARE DENIED . Consider yourself told .



lol


----------



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> lol



Kk boi.


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 19, 2014)

proddc said:


> Kk boi.



Welcome to the Matrix.


----------



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

Blu Rose said:


> Epic
> 
> Propaganda.



Thank you! Haha, HAVE I GAINED A SUPPORTER!?


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 19, 2014)

You seem a little over entitled.. XD


----------



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

ForgottenT said:


> Welcome to the matrix.



lol


----------



## Farobi (Feb 19, 2014)

Be the revolutionist


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

I word -

Stupid.


----------



## proddc (Feb 19, 2014)

Takoya said:


> You seem a little over entitled.. XD



Hmm.. Possibly. Their rights are already there! I'm just bringing awareness to them!

- - - Post Merge - - -



LittleBeary said:


> I word -
> 
> Stupid.



Two words- 
*GET OUT*
Because I see you are afraid of change! Change is good . This thread is for LEADERS! If you are unwilling to accompany me- you can do so nicer!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Farobi said:


> Be the revolutionist



Join me in my revolutionary ways


----------



## Byngo (Feb 19, 2014)

I used to wonder why weren't allowed to have our own looking for threads, but Jennifer (a mod) gave a reasonable explanation of why we shouldn't have them. You'll have to ask her about it because I don't remember ;_;


----------



## ForgottenT (Feb 19, 2014)

But yeah, I agree, it's ********, you have my support.
(Even though I don't use the villager trading lol.)


----------



## Mercedes (Feb 19, 2014)

Mhhh I don't wanna say anything, I just feel like the mods/adims dislike me..... so I don't wanna ruffes anyone's feathers but I don't think we need looking for threads maybe buying but if its like tier  1 villagers they close it (please don't ban me mods)


----------



## Beary (Feb 19, 2014)

proddc said:


> Hmm.. Possibly. Their rights are already there! I'm just bringing awareness to them!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



What is the point of this?


----------



## reyy (Feb 19, 2014)

3 words
*FLOODED. VILLAGER. MARKETPLACE.*


----------



## Kaiaa (Feb 19, 2014)

We have an Official Looking For/Trading/Buying thread that is in the sticked section of the VTP. You may post here to let everyone know what villagers you are looking for or are willing to buy. You may also use your signature to advertize the same message. 

If anyone would like to argue that "No one will see my Looking for request in the thread" keep in mind that at least 100 people visit the VTP daily. 

I can understand why you would want to allow Looking For and Buying threads but if we allowed every single person in the VTP to make their own Looking For/Buying threads the entire board would be spammed with threads like that. Looking for/buying threads would push down most all other threads (maybe except for cycling) and it would be a greater hassle for members to sift through all those threads just to see the selling/auction/giveaway/cycling threads. I realize that not _everyone_ in the board would make a Looking for/buying thread but most people would and we don't want the board to become a spam board.

If you'd still like to argue your case, you may PM me. If you give me reason enough to believe that we need to lift this rule I will talk to Jer but as it stands right now, we don't see a reason to lift this rule.


----------

